# Programmas / Software >  Datoram hibernējies pulkstenis

## defs

Nav nekāda zemes trīce,bet šitādi pīrāgi pirmo reizi.Vakar kā parasti nospiedu pogu,lai hibernejas dators,šorīt ieslēdzot rāra pulksteni 21:50,kaut kas tads,cikos izslēdzu.Tagad uz priekšu iet. Nekādus iestatijumus mainijis nebiju,bez mani te ar neviens klāt nav bijis.Kas par sviestu?

----------


## Slowmo

Hmm... pulkstenim vajadzētu neatkarīgi no operētājsistēmas darboties (uz mātesplates). Te izskatās pēc kaut kādas draivera problēmas. Acīm redzot operētājsistēma, atgriežoties no hibernācijas, automātiski nenolasīja laiku no reālā laika pulksteņa. Ir daudz visādu brīnumu novērots pēc standby/hibernate. Izstrādātāji pietiekami labi nenotestē savus draiverus uz šādiem scenārijiem.
Ja apskatās Biosā, pulkstensi tu arī tagad rāda nepareizi?

----------


## defs

Ha,tikko iekurbuleju linux-pulkstenis iet,pareizi,neko pie win nebiju tag krukijis.Tad jau tocno win purgajas.

----------


## defs

...un tagad atpakaļ uz win-viss aiziet automātiski.Pirmit pat restart neko nedeva tam win.

----------


## defs

Un tagad avien biežāk parādās tie paši brīnumi. Vai tas nevarētu būt saistīts ar to,ka baterija iet postā?

----------


## JDat

Ko par to saka BIOS? Moderniem datoriem iekš BIOS power management via tml parasti rāda arī baterijas voltāžu.

----------


## defs

> Ko par to saka BIOS? Moderniem datoriem iekš BIOS power management via tml parasti rāda arī baterijas voltāžu.


 Es tik gudrs neesmu. Kad palaižu linux-tad automatiski viss aiziet.Es domāju,ka tad varbūt viņš saņem pareizu laiku no kāda servera? Un linux parāda,ka baterijai palikusi kādi 30 % no kapacitātes.Un iekš linux ar var redzēt visu baterijas uzlādes ciklus utt,bet tas ir tad,kad viņš strādā. Kad izslēdzu un atvienoju no strāvas,tad tik un tā laikam drusku to bateriju viņs tērē.Un tad arī pulkstenis nobrūk. Piemēram,tagad man baterija pilna,uzlāde nenotiek,dators iet no ārējās barošanas. KAd izslēdzu un barošanu no tīkla nost,tad pēc atkārtotas ieslēgšanas atkal dators sparīgi lādē bateriju.
 Vai Tu domā atvienot ārējo barošanu,tad ieiet iekš BIOS?

----------


## JDat

paga paga. Sāksim no sākuma un ar stulbiem. uz kuriem gribu saņemt normālu atbildi.
Tev ir portatīvais dators vai stacionārais?
Kas par ražotāju portatīvajam datoram?
Kas par ražotāju mātesplatei stacionārajam datoram?

----------


## JDat

Kolēģim bija problēma ar pulksteni pēc logu pārlikšanas (nezinu ko instalētājs samudrīja). Kamēr windows strādā tikmēr pulkstenis atpaliek par 10 minūtēm stundā. Uzliku kaut kādu patču, bet pēc dažam dienām tas pats. Uzliku visam mīksto un uzinstalēju NTP programmiņu. http://nettime.sourceforge.net/
Ik pa 10 minūtēm no interneta sinhronizējas un strādā.

Kas attiecas uz tavu datoru. Arī portatīvajiem ir 3V tabletes baterija. Jautājums vai nav nosēdusies? Tai baterijai nav ne kāda sakara ar portatīva datora aķi.
Iekš ubuntu (ja nealdos) defaultā jau stāv NTP sinhronizācija, tāpēc nav brīnums, ka paņem pareizu laiku pa tīklu.

Tavā situācijā, pagaidām lieku uz nosēdušu BIOS bateriju. Izjauc datoru un nomēri cik volti uz tās baterijas. Ieteicams neizņemot ārā no mātesplates, bet ja nevar bez izņemšanas, nu tad izņem un nomēri.

----------


## defs

Jā,man ir portatīvais hp dv6000.Nu jau kādu trešo gadu lietoju,biju nopircis galīgi jaunu. Pagaidām laikam jāmēģina uzlikt tas,lai sinhronizējas no tīkla. Paldies!

----------


## JDat

nez kur ir BIOS baterija. Ka tik nav pus aparāts jāizjauc lai tiktu klāt tai tabletei.   ::

----------


## defs

> nez kur ir BIOS baterija. Ka tik nav pus aparāts jāizjauc lai tiktu klāt tai tabletei.


 Man pašam galīgi negribas jaukt. Parunāšos ar kādu kas un kā,varbūt kādam tiks haltūra.

----------


## JDat

> Man pašam galīgi negribas jaukt. Parunāšos ar kādu kas un kā,varbūt kādam tiks haltūra.


 Ka tas par elektroniķi, kurš baidās izjaukt aparātu?
Ar taisnām rokām un mērenu spēku...
Protams var noderēt smalki skrūvgriezīši, iespējams pat zvaigznītes vai tml figņa.

Ir nācies jaukt jaukt pat tādus zvērus, kur varēju uz dažām štukām ielidot. Soundcraft Vi6 vai Innovason Sy40.   :: 
Bij srežģījumi, bet beidzās laimīgi.

----------


## defs

Labi,esmu jau dabujis ārā. Biju veiklā,bet nebija vecā līdzi.Man te ir CR2032, bet veikalā bija CR2025,iespējams,ka izmērs plānāks vai kas.Rīt paņemšu un veikalā salīdzināšu.
 Atbildot uz jautajumu,kas par elektroņiķi- neesmu nekāds gnīda,varu samaksāt,ja kas. Bet nebija tik traki-speciāls vāks,kur apakšā arī operātīvā atmiņa.

----------


## defs

...un spriegums iekšā 3,11V. Vienalga jāmaina.

----------


## JDat

paga, paga...
CR2032 jābūt ~ 3 Voltiem.

----------


## defs

Jā,virsū tā rakstīts.Es uzrakstiju,ko mēriju.

----------


## JDat

Tad jau sanāk ka tabletei nav ne vainas...
Bet nu, ja vecums, tad vecums.

----------


## defs

Nomainišu,tad redzēšu. es jau te bez slodzes mēru. Un vēl kas,ja ,piemēram 1,2v akumulators rāda 1,2V /bez slodzes/,tad tas ir jālādē. Uzlādējies rāda apmēram 1,32V.Un pie slodzes spriegums kritisies.

----------


## JDat

Ar aķīšiem, un slodzi taisnība, bet BIOS pulksteņi tērē mikroampērus. Ja zin ka tabletei 3 gadi, tad maini nost un miers.

----------


## Tārps

Jautājums -
  vai tad tā BIOS baterija īstenībā nav akumulators ? Vai drīkst likt DURACELL bateriju un vai PC viņu nelādē ? Ja lādē, tad taču var uzspradzināt. 
Patreiz vecā ir nobeigusies. Ko darīt?

----------


## next

Droshi vien nav principiaalu ierobezhojumu kuru deelj tur nevareetu buut akjis.
Bet katraa konkreetaa gadiijumaa uz bachas vaaka tak rakstiits kas vinja taada ir.
Nu tad taadu pashu vietaa jaaliek.

----------


## Tārps

Tur jau tā lieta, ka iepriekšējo reizi daudz neskatījos, paņēmu no cita PC un ieliku. Pagājis nepilns gads un atkal problēma. Tad nu aizdomājos, kāpēc tā ?
Vai tikai sagadīšanās. 
Un vēl kas. Iepriekšējā reizē pulkstenis neapstājās pēc PC izslēgšanas, bet vēl gāja kādas 2 stundas. Tādēļ arī radās doma, ka PC viņu lādē. Daudziem citiem 
PC neviens neatceras, ka mainīta bača. Ja tā tiešām būtu tikai bača, vai tā spētu iet gadiem ilgi ? 
Nav jau problēmu apmainīt, tik nedaudz bail par uzsprāgšanu, ja nu PC to tiešām lādē.

----------


## kurmucis

Baterijas kods ir uz + virsmas. Visticamāk, ka būs parastā 2032, kā te . 
Par lādēšanu / sprāgšanu: tie laiki, kad mātesplatēs bija ielodēti NiCd aķi, ir sen garām.
Ja kompim nav vairāk par kādiem 15 gadiem un baterija ir kā bildē (vai līdzīga 3V litija) - neredzu pamatu uztraukumam.
P.S. Esmu mainījis daudzus desmitus šo baču - sprādzienu vēl nemanu. Un par patēriņu - labs rokas pulkstenis iet dažus gadus ar visu displeju...

----------


## Isegrim

Ievērots gan, ka veca celle ātrāk izbeidzas, ja _kompis_ ilgstoši atslēgts no tīkla un tā PSU nečūkst. Liec jaunu celli un aizmirsti par to - kad tā beigsies, arī kompjuteram pēdējais laiks uz šrotu.

----------

